# Nvidia GeForce 6150SE  uvesafb  1680x1050 no go , xorg  go

## magowiz

I'm trying to get uvesafb working at 1680x1050 on my linux box but my screen remains blank (my monitor says frequency not supported), anyway in xorg I get that resolution working at 50hz without a problem.

```
# cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes 

640x400-8, 0x0100

640x480-8, 0x0101

800x600-8, 0x0103

1024x768-8, 0x0105

1280x1024-8, 0x0107

320x200-16, 0x010e

320x200-32, 0x010f

640x480-16, 0x0111

640x480-32, 0x0112

800x600-16, 0x0114

800x600-32, 0x0115

1024x768-16, 0x0117

1024x768-32, 0x0118

1280x1024-16, 0x011a

1280x1024-32, 0x011b

320x200-8, 0x0130

320x400-8, 0x0131

320x400-16, 0x0132

320x400-32, 0x0133

320x240-8, 0x0134

320x240-16, 0x0135

320x240-32, 0x0136

640x400-16, 0x013d

640x400-32, 0x013e

1600x1200-8, 0x0145

1600x1200-16, 0x0146

1400x1050-8, 0x0147

1400x1050-16, 0x0148

2048x1536-32, 0x0152
```

```
# cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/graphics/fb0/modes 

U:2048x1536p-60

V:1600x1200p-85

V:1600x1200p-75

V:1600x1200p-70

V:1600x1200p-65

V:1600x1200p-60

V:1280x1024p-85

V:1280x1024p-75

V:1280x1024p-60

V:1024x768p-85

V:1024x768p-75

V:1024x768p-70

V:1024x768p-60

V:1024x768i-43

V:800x600p-85

V:800x600p-75

V:800x600p-72

V:800x600p-60

V:800x600p-56

V:640x480p-85

V:640x480p-75

V:640x480p-72

V:640x480p-60

V:640x400p-85

U:2048x1536p-60

U:1400x1050p-59

U:1600x1200p-60

U:320x240p-60

U:320x400p-59

U:320x200p-59

U:1280x1024p-59

U:1024x768p-60

U:800x600p-59

U:640x480p-60

U:640x400p-59

```

in those files I don't see 1680x1050 resolution, does this mean that uvesafb doesn't support it ? Is there a way to have it working or I have to choose for example 1400x1050 ?

----------

## mbar

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/faq.php

----------

## magowiz

 *mbar wrote:*   

> http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/faq.php

 

ok I checked /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes and there isn't 1680x1050 so it is not supported....

----------

